# Game 55, Bucks vs Nuggets



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

> TEAMS: Bucks (21-33) vs. Denver Nuggets (31-25).
> 
> WHEN: 8 p.m. Wednesday.
> 
> ...


http://www.jsonline.com/sports/bucks/116284289.html


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

How long is Gooden out? Heard Redd is coming back next week.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

HB said:


> How long is Gooden out? Heard Redd is coming back next week.


No idea. they haven't mentioned him for a while.


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

Yet another game we should have had. I wish we could have more nights like this from Salmons, but aside from Salmons and Bogut's dominance on the boards and defense, this was an ugly performance from our team.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

Quite Frankly said:


> Yet another game we should have had. I wish we could have more nights like this from Salmons, but aside from Salmons and Bogut's dominance on the boards and defense, this was an ugly performance from our team.


Yes, sigh.

Someday I want Scott Skiles to explain why he plays certain players when.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

3 of 23 from the three point line. Why do they keep shooting long jumpers when they can't hit them consistently?


----------

